# Adult Mini or Spoo in Ontario?



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

@locket:have you checked out poodlebreeders.com? there are a lot of listings for standard poodle breeders in ontario. (i was amazed.) i think the best way is to pick a few and call around. adults don't get advertised as often as puppies, it seems.

in case you're interested, there's also a black mini girl 11 months old advertised on the clarion (california) site. i don't know how old the web page is, but clarion has a stellar reputation. they would be my first choice if they bred silver toys - but they do blacks and whites.

good luck.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Patk, I'll have to check that site out.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I think Glick's Standard Poodles has a year and a half black boy available in the Montreal area. A breeder rehome.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marquis Diamond (I know they are not in Canada) have a stunning silver male who needs to be rehomed due to owner illness. Info is on their FB page.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks CB and Arreau! I'll look into both those!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> a stunning silver male


Arreau!... get thee behind me would'ja. :devil:

Don't u be stickin' available silvers in my face!! 

Best of luck, Locket!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> Arreau!... get thee behind me would'ja. :devil:
> 
> Don't u be stickin' available silvers in my face!!
> 
> Best of luck, Locket!


CB...I take it Tonka is going to have a sterling sibling one day??


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

One of my favourites of the bunch out here is Excaliber/Caliber/Scala. 

Unfortunately... he belongs to another.  

But I bet'cha I can find one like him before Tonka's time is done.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

CB - Don't worry, I won't be scooping up the silver boy. He doesn't travel well at all, so he has to stay in California


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

@locket: on the amity valley mini poodle section - a 4 year old female silver mini who is supposed to be housetrained, crate trained, has flown, etc. if i were looking for a mini, i think she would be at the top of my list. there's a photo on the site. amity valley is in minnesota, but seems to have a sterling reputation and may be worth the detour.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Keep your eyes posted on the humane societies and animal controls in your area. I adopted a mini from animal control and she is the PERFECT dog. A co-worker adopted a mini from the humane society and he has also been wonderful. Often times they are surrendered because of family changes, pet illnesses (ie. one of them had a fractured leg the owners couldnt afford to fix). 

Local rescues often have poodles or poodle crosses too. Check petfinder.com


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Samba said:


> Keep your eyes posted on the humane societies and animal controls in your area. I adopted a mini from animal control and she is the PERFECT dog. A co-worker adopted a mini from the humane society and he has also been wonderful. Often times they are surrendered because of family changes, pet illnesses (ie. one of them had a fractured leg the owners couldnt afford to fix).
> 
> Local rescues often have poodles or poodle crosses too. Check petfinder.com



My local poodle rescue knows I'm looking and I'm on petfinder daily!
Rescue is my first choice, but I'm keeping all my options open.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha! It just occurred to me that u might be lookin' in Ontario, California... not up here in Canada.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Nope, I'm in Ontario Canada


----------

